# DH is wondering...



## southernheartsoaps (Jun 22, 2010)

My DH is a "left-brain" man... me, I'm more of the creative person, not so interested in numbers and statistics... however I suppose these things are important. He would like to know, from all you folks who are a bit further along in the business side of soapmaking, website hits vs. direct marketing... do you get more sales from your websites or from local markets, etc. I'm not even sure I'm asking this question correctly    But that's his question... any information on marketing, sales, web hits, etc. would be helpful for me to share with him... he checks the stats almost every day on our website and I'm not even sure I understand all the numbers he throws my way! Thanks guys!


----------



## donniej (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm skeptical that there is any good way to advertise or market on-line.  No one sees on-line ads.  Have you ever bought anything from one?
I believe a website and e-store is important but I can't imagine focusing all my energy into it.... but that's mainly because I live in such a big city.  If I lived in a less populated area I'd probably feel very differently about it.  

Having worked in the computer industry since 1995 I've seen up-close the internet evolve dramatically.  I think it's very important to realize how young it is and keep an open mind to "out of the box" marketing ideas as on-line advertising is far from being "figured out".  

I'm not there yet but I'm leaning more towards advertising in print here in Philly.


----------



## carebear (Jun 22, 2010)

wholesale is the only way I can be profitable, or even close.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 22, 2010)

It all depends on the effort you put in each market.  

I find local marketing, word of mouth, markets and fairs works best for me.

But I also think that having a website is good at retaining customers.  After I've reeled them in...they know where to go to purchase stuff or they can send your info/website to friends and relatives to check out also.


----------



## madpiano (Jun 28, 2010)

actually, it's a combination of both. Every time I do a market, my website hits shoot up. If I'd finally have the shop ready, I would most likely sell to people who didn't buy at the market for whatever reason. Maybe not right away, but when they need a present or once their purchased soap has finished. 

I wouldn't rely on either as a marketing tool on it's own, but the combination is great.


----------



## fasanis100 (Jul 28, 2010)

If you are just getting started, local markets and craft shows are the way to go.  You will make more sales and besides you will have a first hand opinion on your products from your customers which is key to have a successful business.
Website is also key because over time it allows you to reach a bigger market, basically the whole World.  But in order to be successful on that venue you will need at least a year of good marketing SEO which will no cost you less than $500 a month.  So it is a big initial investment that IF you do it correctly and customers like your products will give you profits in the medium to long term.


----------

